# F**K CANCER USA Cruncher Assembly



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 18, 2014)

I started to assemble the USA Cruncher rig being given away in Kreij's honor. Hope you enjoy the pictures.

parts




CPU/MB combo




CPU




New heat sink mounting hardware





MB in case





PSU finds it's new home





Wires (this case sucks for wire management)





Video Card installed





TIM awaiting heat sink installation





Had to remove the top of the case in order to be able to install the fan on the heatsink






















As she sits now-


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 18, 2014)

still waiting on the SSD from @bogmali and the RAM from @lilhasselhoffer to arrive. Pulled a stick of RAM from my 2600k system for the time being.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 18, 2014)

That cooler looks pretty serious! What make and model is it?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> That cooler looks pretty serious! What make and model is it?



Scythe Mugen4


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> That cooler looks pretty serious! What make and model is it?



I agree! What a monster! 

FYI- will put a link to here in the other thread


----------



## patrico (Jun 19, 2014)

I agree! What a monster! 

me too its a beast


looks great man,  im loving the butter knive on the coffee table  for assembly  hehe    really though,


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 19, 2014)

The build is looking great!  And for such a good cause!


----------



## xvi (Jun 19, 2014)

patrico said:


> im loving the butter knive on the coffee table  for assembly  hehe    really though,


Thermal paste on toast. Breakfast of champions. Keeps you _reeeeal_ cool.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 19, 2014)

I see you got the HDD - did it arrive in good shape?


----------



## Bow (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks awesome bro, great work!  Thanks to all the contirbutors of this build and to BS for his hard work!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 19, 2014)

Patriot Wildfire 120GB SSD on its way to you....be on the lookout for it tomorrow (from FEDEX).


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2014)

patrico said:


> I agree! What a monster!
> 
> me too its a beast
> 
> ...





xvi said:


> Thermal paste on toast. Breakfast of champions. Keeps you _reeeeal_ cool.



The butter knife was used to pry the front of the case off



t_ski said:


> I see you got the HDD - did it arrive in good shape?



Yep, zero issues



bogmali said:


> Patriot Wildfire 120GB SSD on its way to you....be on the lookout for it tomorrow (from FEDEX).



Thank you


----------



## manofthem (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm sorry but I just realized I had posted "looks terrible"  last night when that's not what I meant at all, and I have no idea how that happened. I'll blame it on the fever, but I'm really sorry that came out, total accident, I swear! 

It looks awesome indeed


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 19, 2014)

Awesome job Barbaric and everyone that has donated to this awesome cause!


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 19, 2014)

Amazing stuff. Really awesome community here on TPU as usual 

I hate to be _that _guy, but is the fan on that epic cooler facing the wrong way in the last pic?


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'm sorry but I just realized I had posted "looks terrible"  last night when that's not what I meant at all, and I have no idea how that happened. I'll blame it on the fever, but I'm really sorry that came out, total accident, I swear!
> 
> It looks awesome indeed



Here in New England, we say it's "wicked" 

Looking good!!!  And I thought the butter knife was to spread peanut butter on the CPU


----------



## patrico (Jun 19, 2014)

xvi said:


> Thermal paste on toast. Breakfast of champions. Keeps you _reeeeal_ cool.


 
hehe

great job on the build tho man big thumbsup


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> I hate to be _that _guy, but is the fan on that epic cooler facing the wrong way in the last pic?



The case fan by the heatsink is set for exhaust right now, that's why I have the fan like that. I may reverse both fans though, undecided.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 19, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> The case fan by the heatsink is set for exhaust right now, that's why I have the fan like that. I may reverse both fans though, undecided.


 
   I thought that was the most generally accepted way to do it?   I've always only had the fan on the same side as you have it BS, and the case fan set to exhaust.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 19, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> I thought that was the most generally accepted way to do it?   I've always only had the fan on the same side as you have it BS, and the case fan set to exhaust.


I only pointed it out because it looked like the fan is pulling air through the heatsink to the front of the case. Therefore not following the same airflow as the exhaust fan on the case. BS did that on purpose though so that's ok  I've put in a Zalman heatsink backward before and it took me 2 months to realise it was in backwards lol. I opened the case after 2 months to clean out some dust and realised, "oh crap".


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 19, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> I only pointed it out because it looked like the fan is pulling air through the heatsink to the front of the case. Therefore not following the same airflow as the exhaust fan on the case. BS did that on purpose though so that's ok  I've put in a Zalman heatsink backward before and it took me 2 months to realise it was in backwards lol. I opened the case after 2 months to clean out some dust and realised, "oh crap".


 

Ahhhh, I understand your questioning at first.  I've always done the "push" method through the heatsink, like he's got it.  Didn't know there was another way.      Anyway, I'm really liking this build, and I really like that heatsink!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2014)

DAMN IT, you're right @THE_EGG, the fan is backwards. I have to take the top of the case off again to reverse it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 19, 2014)

@THE_EGG, You've got some serious attention to detail.  The fan ITSELF was backwards!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 19, 2014)

bogmali said:


> Patriot Wildfire 120GB SSD on its way to you....be on the lookout for it tomorrow (from FEDEX).



it's here, I'll probably install Windows on it tomorrow (and reverse that fan also) and get the system up and running.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the effort, Barbaric.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 19, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> DAMN IT, you're right @THE_EGG, the fan is backwards. I have to take the top of the case off again to reverse it.


The harder it is to install, the more likely it is that you will screw it up.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 20, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The harder it is to install, the more likely it is that you will screw it up.


I tend to find the easier to install, the more likely to screw it up, followed by those things that are the hardest to undo


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 20, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> @THE_EGG, You've got some serious attention to detail.  The fan ITSELF was backwards!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 21, 2014)

Getting the system up and running today


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 21, 2014)

Great job on the build!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 21, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Getting the system up and running today


Does that mean the RAM arrived?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Sempron Guy (Jun 21, 2014)

Great build! Now I'm more inspired to build one myself


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 21, 2014)

@Norton @RCoon 

IT'S ALIVE


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 21, 2014)

@Norton 's right, that does make a great background.


----------



## Norton (Jun 21, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> @Norton @RCoon
> 
> IT'S ALIVE


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 21, 2014)

That is frigging awesome Barbaric!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 21, 2014)

got it folding as well as crunching now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 21, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> got it folding as well as crunching now


er..., turn off the F@H viewer, it just slows it down.  You also appear to be crunching AND Folding on the CPU.  Advise to delete the F@H CPU slot after pausing it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 2, 2014)

Just want to say thanks to BarbaricSoul and everyone who donated to this build. Regardless of the OS I will run, Dean will always be pictured on the desktop.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 2, 2014)

Bless you Buck!!


----------

